# Craftsman 22400 12" Bandsaw



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

For the last couple of months we have been wanting a bandsaw in the shop for various projects. I actually placed an order for the Craftsman/Rikon 10" saw and was ready to pick it up when I got close to the 12" model. It has a 7" resaw capacity and a decent sized table and, from what I can tell, more than enough power for what we need it for. For the most part Jake will use it to fashion and cut pen blanks since the TS is not his best friend).

I decided the 12" would suit me better since I will be needing the resaw capacity and larger table. The $400 price tag was a bit much for me but after a little discussion with the Sears sales associate it became a bit easier to take.

Sears Blue Tool Crew now offers a 10% military discount so I was able to take advantage of that. I also was there during Sears Friends & Family event so another 10% was knocked off making the purchase price before taxes $320. I added a little back ($28) for the two year in-home warranty and another $10 layaway fee bringing the total cost to $384.10. I should have it home by the end of the month.

Does anybody know who actually makes/imports this saw?

Mac


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Mac - I've had that saw for a couple of years now and have been happy with it, with the exception of the stock guide bearings. They're easily replaceable with some ABEC 5 or ABEC 7 roller blade bearings for $10-$15 and 15 minutes. The stock blade isn't too good either...put some Timberwolf blades on it and they work well.

AFAIK, this saw is made by Richen Enterprises, who owns Rikon. FWIW, I peeked at the manuals for both the 14" RIkon and the 14" Cman a while back,and both saws shared several parts. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I was pretty sure it was a Richen product since the other saws at Sears are spot on matches but would never have bet any money on this one! I do have plans on new guide bearings and a new set of blades is something I'll look in to for sure!

Mac


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Got the new band saw home and assembled today! I ran out of time and had to call it a day so I will give it a workout tomorrow and let you know how it works outside of a couple of test cuts made once it was assembled.

Bringing it home.









Unpacking the 150 pound saw.









As usual, Jake was excited to have a new tool in the shop!









Out of the box and ready to assemble!









Manual read and parts laid out.









Using Craftsman tools to assemble your Craftsman tools is a law I think...









Slave labor.









Installing and adjusting the heavy cast iron table.



















Assembled and a few test cuts made. Sitting in its new home in the shop (which needs cleaning again).


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That whole process looks familiar! Congrats....hope it works out well for you.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Follow up review?*

Hey was just down to sears looking/playing. whats your opinion of the 12" band saw a few months down the road? Have you re-sawed red oak yet by chance?. Seems like this saw would meet my needs without eating up alot of space. Thanks for any input guys.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Mine's 4+ years old (maybe 5), and am still pretty happy with it ...at the right price. I wouldn't pay $400 for it, and even at $350 I'd be pondering making the jump to a Grizzly 14". I've resawn 5-1/2" white oak without much issue, but a lot depends on the blade... you can't hog thru it. The fence works ok, but isn't stellar, and I'd replace the guide bearings immediately with some upgraded roller blade bearings. It's been a solid machine for me.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Seems no matter what ya want from sears theres a deal coming up around the corner. lol..deffinatly on my consideration list, only thing i don't like of the grizzlys' so far is i don't have anywhere to check them out for myself. I suppose not having retail locations keeps the end cost down though.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

troyd1976 said:


> Seems no matter what ya want from sears theres a deal coming up around the corner. lol..deffinatly on my consideration list, only thing i don't like of the grizzlys' so far is i don't have anywhere to check them out for myself. I suppose not having retail locations keeps the end cost down though.


Not having retail locations is exactly the key ingredient that keeps their cost down. Otherwise they'd be priced with the comparable Jets, General International, Delta, etc.


----------

